# mini tractors & ride on mowers



## travelling-man

I'm in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area and need to buy either a mini tractor with mower or a fairly rugged ride on ride on mower. 

My field has been previously ploughed so it's a bit up and down so if I go for the ride on mower option I guess it'll need to be a fairly tough one that can cope with a fair bit of abuse.

I'm not too bothered if it's new or previously used just as long as it's reliable

Can anyone recommend a (localish) dealer and/or a make please?


----------



## canoeman

Before investing in your own equipment get the field sorted out, you'll have plenty of local guys that do the tractor work for 25-30€ ph, so you could get just rotorvated and rolled, ploughed, levelled and rolled etc so you could then manage with less heavy duty equipment, ride on mowers 1300-2000€ but not a lot of use for much else, I've always found Portuguese have a bizarre idea on second hand values and something a Portuguese needs to buy on your behalf


----------



## Guest

Hi,

Whilst looking to buy/hire a cement mixer I also found some places had mini tractors though not too close to you there are several on the N110 on the 10km streach north of Tomar you'll see them, usually bright orange, in front of suppliers shops, none have a large selection. There's a second hand place, though I don't know their stock nor have I found the owner where the new road works are on the N110 by one of the turnoffs to Alvaiazere. There's a DIY/Builders place with a small stock in Ourem, it you take the exit from the new duel carrage way its set back from the road on the left with some orange cement mixers by way of an advert. Hope that a bit of help. I'd recommend a Massey F TED20 TVO but there's less then 0% chance of finding one here.







travelling-man said:


> I'm in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area and need to buy either a mini tractor with mower or a fairly rugged ride on ride on mower.
> 
> My field has been previously ploughed so it's a bit up and down so if I go for the ride on mower option I guess it'll need to be a fairly tough one that can cope with a fair bit of abuse.
> 
> I'm not too bothered if it's new or previously used just as long as it's reliable
> 
> Can anyone recommend a (localish) dealer and/or a make please?


----------



## Guest

Or, if you're a free thinking radical there's a Prof Dr. F Porche aircooled machine 

Interclssicos


----------



## travelling-man

coleio said:


> Or, if you're a free thinking radical there's a Prof Dr. F Porche aircooled machine
> 
> Interclssicos


That'd be something huh! 

I've just had another walk over the land and spoken to a neighbour and the general consensus of opinion is that I need a mini tractor with mower attachment and I guess that'd be a lot more versatile. 

They seem to think I should be able to buy a used but reasonably good one for about E2K or maybe a bit more so although it's an expense I could do without, I guess that's not too alarming.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

TM,

An old post I know,but did you get sorted with a ride on mower?,I am in the market for a used mower myself.

David


----------



## travelling-man

David

Actually, no I didn't because I decided there were other/better alternatives to spending all that money and then having the hassle of storing and maintaining yet another vehicle. 

A good and it does need to be good quality strimmer can be bought for about €400 or the Floresta guys will supply 5 men and strimmers for just €30 per hour and I've also now bought a few ducks that do a pretty good job of keeping the grass down


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

travelling-man said:


> David
> 
> Actually, no I didn't because I decided there were other/better alternatives to spending all that money and then having the hassle of storing and maintaining yet another vehicle.
> 
> A good and it does need to be good quality strimmer can be bought for about €400 or the Floresta guys will supply 5 men and strimmers for just €30 per hour and I've also now bought a few ducks that do a pretty good job of keeping the grass down


TM,

Sounds very eco friendly,ducks and all,I remember my father doing the same,but with Canada Geese,what a load of mess they made,I hope you aren't suffering the same fate,I DO have a quality strimmer,that's what I have been using over the past couple of years,but my legs are telling me there must be a better way than spending 8 hours strimming each growing season month,so still looking for a good used ride on.

David


----------



## travelling-man

David

I reckon the floresta guys are the bees knees........ In case you don't know who they are, they're the guys who drive around in bright yellow double cab pickups with the back full of strimmers etc. - There appears to be a group in pretty much every area and €30 buys you 5 guys with strimmers for an hour and they go like the clappers.

Mind you, I'd suggest you mark any precious young trees etc you might have because they don't take prisoners! LOL


----------



## travelling-man

Oh, forgot to say that so far, the duck kak hasn't been a problem at all....... I put straw in the duck house and then give the dirty straw to my neighbour for his compost heap or put it on my own one and the rest just rots away or of I'm not careful gets eaten by Lola the Labrador! LOL


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1

travelling-man said:


> Oh, forgot to say that so far, the duck kak hasn't been a problem at all....... I put straw in the duck house and then give the dirty straw to my neighbour for his compost heap or put it on my own one and the rest just rots away or of I'm not careful gets eaten by Lola the Labrador! LOL



Yes,we too have a Lab just like Lola!!

We too have Floresta in Pousaflores area,however I didn't realise we could contract them to work for you,handy to know,for which I thank you.

David


----------

